# Field run off



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Wasn't sure where to post this! We've had a ton of rain here in Cincinnati. The farm field behind our home runs off into our yard. How can we correct this? Our land lays lower. Could I at the back of our property kind of build a dam where it sits higher than the field and the water will run off elsewhere?

Any ideas and help appreciated!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Cincinnati guy said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this! We've had a ton of rain here in Cincinnati. The farm field behind our home runs off into our yard. How can we correct this? Our land lays lower. Could I at the back of our property kind of build a dam where it sits higher than the field and the water will run off elsewhere?
> 
> Any ideas and help appreciated!


I don't know all the laws in Ohio but where I grew up farms had to have adequate drainage around the perimeter to prevent exactly what you are seeing. This was due to the products sprayed on the farmland. There is no telling what is washing into your yard. You might look into farmland requirements in your area.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

It seems to me a talk with the farmer is in order. Is your home a new development?


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

No the home has been here since 1981. How would I find out exactly who I need to talk to?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Cincinnati guy said:


> No the home has been here since 1981. How would I find out exactly who I need to talk to?


Taxing authority knows who owns it...


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

From my understanding as long as they didn't do any thing to change the slope of the field they are not in the wrong? Maybe though they could help me out and put in some additional drainage ditches. What can I do on my side to help this water not drain on my land?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you should contact your local planning and zoning dept.

Also, do you know if your neighbor back filled is backyard? It looks like your side is lower than his.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> I think you should contact your local planning and zoning dept.
> 
> Also, do you know if your neighbor back filled is backyard? It looks like your side is lower than his.


I will contact them. Not sure about my neighbors being back fillled, I can ask them also. Is this something I could also do to divert the run off?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is a brief explanation of Ohio state law on this subject:

https://farmoffice.osu.edu/sites/aglaw/files/site-library/Drainage%20Law%20Bulletin.pdf

:thumbup:


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Talked to the farmer. They said to talk to county first and get their opinion then get back with them on what they suggest.

We had more rain!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What's behind the trees in the left side of the first image?


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> What's behind the trees in the left side of the first image?


That's the field, instead of an opening like ours theirs is just a wooded area.

I have a meeting in July with our local soil conservation guy to see what needs to be done.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I have a similar issue now. In for updates.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Cincinnati guy said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > What's behind the trees in the left side of the first image?
> ...


I would push for water quality test at the point before it enters you lawn. Water flowing in your yard is one thing. Agricultural drainage water is another.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

We met with the soil and water guy from the county.

All of the random circles in yellow are low spots, and the red circle is a storm water detention basin.

Below is the email from the guy

This morning I met with your wife to review the drainage problems on your property, and she asked me to email you with my thoughts. We discussed 2-3 possible options. The first would be to do some re-grading to allow the runoff from the farm field to run down the right side of your property (as you're looking at the house from the street). This would involve lowering the mound along the fence line in the back and probably a small rise in the front yard on that side of the house to allow water to flow to the street. You could also install a storm drain in this location with an inlet at the low spot (probably in the back by the fence) and take this toward the street. If you choose this option, you would likely need the approval of Batavia Township to cut the curb to give the pipe an outlet.

The last option would need approval and cooperation from other property owners. It may be possible with some re-grading to direct the water to the north along the back of the property toward a storm water detention basin on Pleasant Meadows Drive. The re-grading would likely need to be done on the farm property, so you would need the landowners cooperation, as well as the approval of the owner of the detention basin and possibly the Clermont County Engineer's Office, as they are responsible for maintenance of that basin. I left a copy of a map that shows the property lines, detention basin, etc. with your wife.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@Cincinnati guy

Thanks for the update, I was curious what came of this.

So, whatcha gonna do now?


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

That's why I posted an update. To get opinions on the best course of action. I think running a drain line from the back of the yard to the front would be best? All other options require a lot more work with grading the field with the owners approval and need approval from the owner of the property of the catch basin, and the county engineer approval.

The only issue I see with running a drain line would be that the township will not allow me to cut the road gutter so it would have to be a pop up termination...
The guy said adding soil won't help it'll just make the problem go to another spot.

Opinions please?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I would not go with the drain line and cutting the curb. That puts all the burden of managing excess runoff on you, plus if you get really heavy rains, that approach may not handle the excess volume, and your property will still flood.

I would ask the farmer if he would put in a drainage swale about
10 feet from your fence line to catch runoff and divert it away from and around your property. Easy to do, low cost, and solves your problem with simple re-grading with no infrastructure costs.

I had my builder put a drainage swale along all my fence lines and a larger swale across the entire back yard to catch runoff and route it into the street and storm water drainage system. Cost me nothing extra and dries my yard quickly with no ponding or washout.

If the farmer does agree, offer to pay for fuel, and he can knock it out for you, then you're both done. Win win. No extra approval required.


----------

